# Zwei Exceldateien vergleichen und zusammenfügen



## Jörg1 (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Ich habe zwei Exceldateien. 

In der ersten habe ich einen Namen und eine Nummer (Zentraler Markt).

In der zweiten habe ich die gleiche Nummer (Zentraler Markt)  und eine Postleitzahl. 

Zu beachten ist, dass in enem zentralen Markt mehrere Postleitzahlen sind. 

Nun möchte ich beide Dateien miteinander vergleichen und zusammenführen. 

Herauskommen soll eine Datei bei der die Postleitzahl neben dem zentralen Markt und dem Namen steht.

Außerdem soll sich der Name und die Postleitzahl so oft wiederholen wie sich die Postleitzahl im zentralen Markt wiederfindet.

Ein Beispiel: 

Ausgangsdatei 1

Name      zentraler Markt 
Jörg          4412
Jörg          4412
Ilker           5525
Ilker           5525


Ausgangsdatei  2

Zentraler Markt     Postleitzahl
4412                       44135
4412                       44139
4412                        44291
5525                        59192
5525                        44562           

Ergebis              

Name       zentraler Markt         Postleitzahl
Jörg          4412                           44135
Jörg          4412                           44139
Jörg          4412                           44291
Ilker          5525                           59192
Ilker          5525                           44562

usw...


----------



## Thomas Ramel (15. Dezember 2009)

Grüezi Jörg

Nimm die Datei 2 mit den Marktzahlen und den PLZ und weise jeder Zeile dort den Namen aus der anderen Tabelle zu.

Wenn Du dort die Spalten Namen und PLZ vertauschst kannst Du das sehr einfach über einen SVERWEIS() tun.


----------

